# Installing/upgrading to latest ports only?



## Simba7 (Mar 10, 2012)

I know there's a way to do this on Gentoo (~arch), but is there a way to do the same on FreeBSD? It keeps installing older versions of certain software (perl, apache, php) whenever I install a specific port. I like to have the latest version running usually due to security and feature reasons.


----------



## Kiiski (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you updated your ports tree?

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-portsnap.html


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2012)

[thread=26140]HOWTO: keeping FreeBSD's base system and packages up-to-date[/thread]


----------

